# Detroit Crew - Rochester Mills Beer Co. Wed 7/23



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

I was hoping we could have a get together at Rochester Mills Beer Company on Wed 7/23. They have a very nice cigar lounge and free pool Sun-Thurs.

It's located two blocks East of Main St (Rochester Rd) and one block South of University Dr in downtown Rochester. 

MAP: http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=R...12:42.68078:-83.13156:0:0:/io:0:::::f:EN:M:/e

They do not sell cigars anymore so don't forget to bring your own. :tu

I have invited some friends from work. I work in the area and will be heading there right after work so as not to be out too late. Please let me know if you can make it.

Mike


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

I just might be able to sneak on over there, I will know for sure in a few days ,thanks for posting


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Mmmmm Good Beer..:dr


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

What time?

They have an awesome martini lounge with flat screens and a great place to smoke. I'm there.


----------



## alley00p (Jun 5, 2008)

How late will you guys be there? I work at Van **** & M-59, but I don't get off until 9:00  . If you plan on still being there, I'll stop by!

I wanted to remind people - Herf at Contintental Lanes tonight. I'll be there at 9:30 to burn a few and listen to the live band. :tu


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

hardcz said:


> What time?
> 
> They have an awesome martini lounge with flat screens and a great place to smoke. I'm there.


I'm heading over after I get off work at 4PM. I will either eat there or stop on the way. Rochester Mills Beer Co has very good food. I may have to stop at Goodfellas (Cigar shop on NW corner of Auburn & Rochester Rd) on the way.

What time do you get out of work?


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Sounds like a great time, but I will be in WI at the time.

have fun guys


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Sorry guys I cannot make this one. I will have to limit my funds for 7/26/08. I'll be in Ypsilanti for the summer beer festival.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey guys, I think I'll be able to make this as I'll be up in the area for my event at Cigar Factory Outlet in Troy on Thursday. Get me a head count ahead of time and try to bring some goodies for everyone!


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm going to try and make it. Should be a great time.


----------



## jonharky3 (Apr 28, 2008)

I will try to make it there as well


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Having Dad over a day early for his Birthday Celebration ,Have a smoke for Sailkat and I:tu


----------



## alley00p (Jun 5, 2008)

357, I PM'd ya...


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

BengalMan said:


> Hey guys, I think I'll be able to make this as I'll be up in the area for my event at Cigar Factory Outlet in Troy on Thursday. Get me a head count ahead of time and try to bring some goodies for everyone!


I will try and get you a head count either Tuesday night or Wed morning. I hope that will work. I'm pretty sure I have 5 or 6 friends from work already confirmed plus those who've replied to this thread.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

sweet, I'll probably head over around 4pm or so, and can probably stay till 9-10pm.


----------



## alley00p (Jun 5, 2008)

:chk:chk:chk
WooHoo!!!

I got someone to cover my evening shift, so count me in!!! :tu:tu:tu

See ya all Wednesday!


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

So far:

1. 357
2. Hardcz
3. BengalMan
4. Fissure30
5. JonHarky
6. AlleyOop



Plus I have 8 guys from work (plus two guys who said maybe).

Looks like we'll have 15 or so...

Please update this list if you're going to make it, or have to cancel.


----------



## jonharky3 (Apr 28, 2008)

Unfortunately Something had come up and I won't be able to make it. Keep me posted on your next meeting


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Everything looks good for me, just added it into my route. What time are you planning to kick this off? I'll likely be over around 6-6:30.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

just got off the phone with kidrock, he's coming, his internet has been flaky... but he'll be there for a little bit as well.


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

BengalMan said:


> Everything looks good for me, just added it into my route. What time are you planning to kick this off? I'll likely be over around 6-6:30.


Ian, some of us are going right from work. I get out at 4 and will be there no later than 5. Hopefully someone else will show up earlier so I don't have to drink by myself


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

fissure30 said:


> Ian, some of us are going right from work. I get out at 4 and will be there no later than 5. Hopefully someone else will show up earlier so I don't have to drink by myself


I get off work at 4PM too. I'll be heading there right after work. I will probably stop at Goodfella's on the way. I will also probably eat at Rochester Mills before I start herfing. I should be there about 4:30-5:00.


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

Updated:

1. 357
2. Hardcz
3. BengalMan
4. Fissure30
5. KidRock387
6. AlleyOop



Plus I have 6 guys from work (plus two guys who said maybe).

Looks like we'll have 12 or so...

Please update this list if you're going to make it, or have to cancel.


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

I've been looking forward to this all week. See you guys there!!!


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

Hey guys,

*Rochester Mills has rented out their Cigar Lounge for a private party.* *We are going to meet up at a place called FUSE*. It's in downtown Rochester on Main St (Rochester Road) just north of Main Street Billiards. FUSE is a nice cigar lounge/bar. It opens at 5PM. We will be hanging out at Main St Billiards until 5PM.

Sorry for the last minute change.

See you there!!!

Mike


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Good times tonight, despite driving all over Rochester to find you guys, lol. See you at Bookers BDay herf on Saturday the 2nd.


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

Despite the last minute change of venue, I'm think it's safe to say that a good time was had by all. FUSE was definitely a good find. I would love to have future herfs in their cigar lounge. I think everyone agreed it was top notch, without necessarily being top dollar. The art adorning the walls of their lounge was perfect!

Here's the list of attendees

Gorillas:
Dan (hardcz)
Charlie (AlleyOop)
Jon (KidRock387)
Steve (fissure30)
Brian (Mikael)
Ian (BengalMan)

Plus my friends from work:
Kirk
Glenn
Tim

I think next time I can get an even better turnout from work. I had 2 cancel at the last minute, and one other who usually doesn't miss out on such events.

Thanks everyone for the great time and the great smokes graciously given by all.

Mike


----------



## BigDilly (May 4, 2008)

Sorry I missed you guys. It was my GF's B-Day.

Catch y'all on the flip side:ss


----------



## alley00p (Jun 5, 2008)

Mike, Great Herf! :tu Great location, and ambience - perfect for a another try down the road!

Thanks for putting this one together!


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

Sounds like you had a good time! Sorry we could'nt make it.

Hope to see you on Saturday! :ss


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sad to have missed it, gonna miss Booker's to due to the fact that I have to work!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

jamesb3 said:


> Sad to have missed it, gonna miss Booker's to due to the fact that I have to work!


Turned out the place was rented out...and we found a better place very close by...Fuse....They have a wonderful cigar lounge upstairs, great ambiance and fair prices on their drinks, this will probably be the next location for our herf in that area.


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

hardcz said:


> Turned out the place was rented out...and we found a better place very close by...Fuse....They have a wonderful cigar lounge upstairs, great ambiance and fair prices on their drinks, this will probably be the next location for our herf in that area.


Agreed! I feel bad for those who missed this one. I can't wait to setup another herf at Fuse.

See you at Booker's herfs.


----------

